# wanted : mouse books



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 25, 2019)

I am looking to expand my library,

im after books that cover in details the following aspects of mouse keeping

- genetics 
- show breeding 
- health and disease
- nutrition 
- behaviour

looking for titles that are more technical than your basic "your first pet " "pet mice" 
style books.

*IMPORTANT:*

I am in Australia , you must be willing to ship.
I understand overseas shipping can be expensive but I am more than happy to pay post!
can pay via Pay Pal


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Do you own either Tony Cooke's book, called Exhibition and Pet Mice, or Tony Jones' book (unsure of title). They are popular with British fanciers and copies sometimes become available on Ebay.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah, Tony Cooke's book is a good recommendation- very informational.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 25, 2019)

yep! I have Cooke's Exhibition and show mice! fantastic book , I'm after other titles like it please


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Tony Jones book is titled Encyclopedia of Pet Mice, a very good book ,don't be put off by the pic of Spiny Mice on the cover !
Also I would suggest Fancy Mice by R.S. Hutchings, not easy to find, I actually got my copy from Australia.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 25, 2019)

pauly said:


> Tony Jones book is titled Encyclopedia of Pet Mice, a very good book ,don't be put off by the pic of Spiny Mice on the cover !
> Also I would suggest Fancy Mice by R.S. Hutchings, not easy to find, I actually got my copy from Australia.


thank you for the suggestions 
I'll look them up


----------

